# JD 111 and leaf hauler



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just finished building my leaf hauler on top of my rubbermaid cart, it should hold a bunch of leaves. TRACTOR

Now if somebody could photoshop it with some John Deere colors, and some decals I'll paint it up.

Rob


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice job on the cart!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks GF

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Won't be long before that outfit gets put to use! Nice Job Rubadub!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks T beam, I"m thinking about going JD green on it and the cart and taking pictures of the process and putting them on a couple of tractor forums, stuff more for beginners that are new at restoring.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres some more.

TRAILER

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

And some more for you night guys.

TRAILER6

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rob, I'm way envious of your shop and bead blast cabinet. You could build just about anything in there!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks again T. Beam heres a few more pictures from this afternoon. 

TRAILER7

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

A few more pictures, paint this afternnon. TRAILER 8

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome pictures Rob.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

More pictures. TRAILER 9

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

More pictures.

TRAILER 10

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd like to see some of the cars that have passed through your paint booth!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

A 70 chevelle silver with a black cowl hood, 725 horse on the street.

And a 77 cj5, it was pretty much perfect for a cj. 
10 year project on the jeep off and on.

A lot of car and pickup repair over the years.:cheers:

Heres a 12 bolt I did.

http://www.1969supersport.com/sander.html

Then I did this chassis.

http://www.1969supersport.com/047.html

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be 70 next year, and monkeying around with this stuff keeps me busy.

Thanks for asking.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Some more pictures.

TRAILER 11

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Last set of pictures until I assemble it.

TRAILER 12

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

As usual, not a single disappointment here! Great detail and info, as well as the photos. Can't wait to see the finished product. What sort of paint are you using Rob? Looks like another car in there getting painted too? What is that? I'm surprised you aren't painting tractors in there!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks again.

I think I listed the type of paint somewhere in the thread, its a 69 chevelle super sport that I'm restoring.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Finished her up tonight.

TRAILER 13

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's an awesome Job Rob! I've been out of town on business and just came home Friday night. You put a great deal of time into that project, and it looks fantastic! Now we just need one photo of it loaded up with leaves and a grandchild sitting on top! I'm really surprised you don't do vintage tractor restorations in that shop of yours.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, I have to finish this Chevelle first, but I would rather be doing some tractors. 

I'll try and get a video this afternoon with the wife on the lt155 with the leaf picker upper and me with the aluminum grain shovel loading up the leaves.


Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I almost forgot to show you this one. I spruced up the 111 a little bit for the picture takin.

TRAILER 14

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a damn sharp looking 111. What year was that? How many loads you hauled yet?


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> That's a damn sharp looking 111. What year was that? How many loads you hauled yet?


Not sure on what year it is, but that cart will hold a bunch of leaves, its tall enough that they compact a little bit so you can really pile them in.

I really liked using it this afternoon.

I'll be using it tomorrow again.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I measured the depth of the original rubbermaid trailer and it is 11 3/4'' deep, now its 43'' deep, so I increased the volume quite a bit.

I loaded it with an aluminum grain shovel, and it will take a lot of leaves to fill it.

This gives me the exercise I need and I really like it.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm practicing how to copy a picture.


----------

